# Pompano EVERYWHERE! Pompoano Frenzy at Pensacola Beach Pier



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

Video - 




It was on of the craziest feeding frenzy's Ive seen! Haven't seen the pompano that thick in awhile. Thanks for watching my fellow anglers! Tight lines. :thumbup:

In this episode i venture out to Pensacola Beach in search of Pompano. They were absolutely thick whenever i got there and had to see at least 100+ be caught while i was there. I ended the day with two nice ones (Didnt get the first one of camera). I will definitely be back for more! Tight lines folks!


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

TY for the report dude !!! What do you charge to take my boat and put me on some fish ? You mos def got the know how !!! Pensacola pass or that area is where I like to take larger boat. Gas is on me  TY again for your gret reports. You may message me..


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Pretty Cool....Everyone tries to help everybody out there which is a good thing...Just you helping handline a strangers fish was a good thing and you got help with yours as well....
PS.
Slow down your jig some ...they're feeding on the bottom....


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

cover the mic area with a piece of foam and no more wind noise.


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Just an advice on the sand fleas, when you jig use smaller sand fleas or cut the big ones in half. Twitch 1-2 and pause for 2-3 sec. then repeat.


----------



## Pelagicide (May 20, 2017)

Instead of real sandfleas, would Fishbites in sandflea flavor on a jig work? It would sure stay on the hook longer - half the time when I cast I see my flea heading in a different trajectory than my jig!


----------

